# حصريا: تعرف اهم المخاطر في بيئات العمل



## يا الغالي (21 أغسطس 2016)

​
لوحة ارشادية جدارية تحتوي على رموز المخاطر المهنية الرئيسية ،، 
تساعدك في ادراك المخاطر التي حولك 
كما تساعد مهندسي السلامة في اعداد تقادير المخاطر risk assessment 


تحميل نسخة من اللوحة 
http://alnajet.blogspot.com/2016/08/blog-post_21.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكور
بروشور جميل ومفيد
بارك الله بك


----------

